# Canon 50mm f1.8 IS STM Image - Probably Fake



## Haydn1971 (Apr 4, 2015)

Whilst CanonRumors sleeps...

http://photorumors.com/2015/04/04/is-this-the-new-canon-ef-50mm-f1-8-is-stm-lens/#more-69738

Pah.... I want a 50mm f1.4 !


----------



## zim (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Canon 50mm f1.8 IS STM Image*

If its real looks like a solid upgrade, metal mount and a fairly large bit of glass at the front. Looks like a very short lens to have IS but the switch is there. I might be more interested in this lens than I thought I'd be. I hope that's not the plan as I'm also in the 1.4 camp.


----------



## Act444 (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Canon 50mm f1.8 IS STM Image*

Such a lens would be awesome...but...

Something about that lens looks a bit...off. Not saying it's a definite fake, but the position and writing on the lens - it's not quite in line with the design of their other "new" prime lenses. Whereas the first leaked images of the 11-24 and 100-400 II looked immediately (to me) to be authentic. Interesting


----------



## Haydn1971 (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: Canon 50mm f1.8 IS STM Image*



Act444 said:


> Something about that lens looks a bit...off. Not saying it's a definite fake, but the position and writing on the lens - it's not quite in line with the design of their other "new" prime lenses. Interesting



Agreed, the 50mm text is to the side and in an older style - size of mm to number in particular - plus all the new non L primes have had the focal length centred with Canon text on the top of the barrel.

Fake it is then !


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 4, 2015)

Writing "50mm" uses the old style.
The white line just above the Canon name, is used to mark the zoom position, which would be useless in a prime lens.

Therefore false image.


----------



## zim (Apr 4, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Writing "50mm" uses the old style.
> The white line just above the Canon name, is used to mark the zoom position, which would be useless in a prime lens.
> 
> Therefore false image.



Your right white line gives it away. Strange to go to the effort but not to remove that.


----------



## rado98 (Apr 5, 2015)

I would say it is a photoshopped 18-135 STM.
Although fake, I do like the design.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 5, 2015)

I would expect the new 50 f/1.8 to look a lot more like the Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 IS USM but with the distance scale removed, and probably with an even narrower focus ring:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-24mm-f-2.8-IS-USM-Lens-Review.aspx


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Apr 5, 2015)

Why would somebody hoax this pic? I'm not saying it's legit - I have to defer to the expertise of others in the analysis of the image. The 11-24 image was thought by many to be a hoax (which it wasn't) and the same question crossed my mind. What is gained by hoaxing something like this? Website clicks? Personal satisfaction from messing with people? Honestly, I don't understand the mentality behind most (non comedic) hoaxes.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 5, 2015)

http://www.canonrumors.com/

As I recall, this image has been called out as a fake and removed from some websites long ago, but people keep finding it again and again.


----------



## OMD (Apr 5, 2015)

This would be a very exciting lens for me if real. Upgrading a lens with STM and adding image stabilization would be awesome. Wish the 85mm would see a similar upgrade and the 24mm STM could be given stabilization. I know it's not gonna happen though. Or if it does it'll be years down the road. But these three primes stabilized and with STM would be perfect for me.


----------



## rs (Apr 5, 2015)

rado98 said:


> I would say it is a photoshopped 18-135 STM.
> Although fake, I do like the design.


Nah, it's a 24-105 STM with the middle chopped out, the zoom index mark left on, and the writing badly replaced by 50mm from the old 50/1.8. Far from convincing.


----------



## lintoni (Apr 5, 2015)

rs said:


> rado98 said:
> 
> 
> > I would say it is a photoshopped 18-135 STM.
> ...


Certainly looks like it!


----------



## slclick (Apr 5, 2015)

It's the Signon... or is it the Canma? Either way I wouldn't be surprised to see the next round of Canon STM's to look a lot like the Global series, they do have nice aesthetics.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd buy it to hold me over for the 1.4/1.2 replacement.


----------



## TommyLee (Apr 5, 2015)

yeah ...looks fake ... for reasons mentioned..

but I would STILL like to see MTF ... and also Lenstip's coma test on it.....
just to see how it would do against other fakes....

Tom


----------



## LonelyBoy (Apr 5, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Why would somebody hoax this pic? I'm not saying it's legit - I have to defer to the expertise of others in the analysis of the image. The 11-24 image was thought by many to be a hoax (which it wasn't) and the same question crossed my mind. What is gained by hoaxing something like this? Website clicks? Personal satisfaction from messing with people? Honestly, I don't understand the mentality behind most (non comedic) hoaxes.



For the smug satisfaction of getting to see people fall for their hoax, much like the motivation behind other internet hoaxers. 

The "50mm" text also looks like it comes from a picture that had it more centered (it doesn't shrink enough as the barrel curves down to the right). Also, no IS is rumored for this lens. And that's besides the zoom indicator. There have always been tons of hoaxed product designs.


----------



## DRR (Apr 6, 2015)

In a twist of irony though, I bet the real 50mm f/1.8 STM looks just like the fake ... ;D


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 6, 2015)

TommyLee said:


> yeah ...looks fake ... for reasons mentioned..
> 
> but I would STILL like to see MTF ... and also Lenstip's coma test on it.....
> just to see how it would do against other fakes....
> ...


I hope it offers better sharpness, contrast and coma. 'IS' would be very beneficial as long as they do not increase the price too much.


----------

